# PIT ya pasa abiertamente de sus hijos. Ha eliminado la palabra "padre" de su perfil de Twitter.



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tejota (29 Ago 2021)

En el pecado llevara la penitencia. 

Los hijos cuando sean mayores de edad e incluso antes simpatizaran y militaran en algun partido de extrema derecha. Y seguramente alcanzaran puestos de relevancia politica en esas formaciones.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ago 2021)

Caballero Jedi LoL!!!!


----------



## MAUSER (29 Ago 2021)

Le ha faltado... Hijo de un terrorista del Frap


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (29 Ago 2021)

Jojojo Caballero Jedi!!!


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Ago 2021)

Solto sus larvas y se desentendio de ellas , es como una cucaracha


----------



## paketazo (29 Ago 2021)

Este tío se ha jodido la carrera política por no saber que por 50€ podía catar carne de muy diferentes especímenes.

En conclusión, todo padre debería mostrarle a su hijo las alternativas existentes para evitar cometer errores de calado por un calentón de bragueta.


----------



## MITIO (29 Ago 2021)

Sola, borracha y monoparental.
Si se puede.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Ago 2021)

A lo mejor ahora está diciendo la verdad.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (29 Ago 2021)

Machirulo heteropatrarcal biojenizado merecidamente en 3, 2...


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Ago 2021)

Pero... ¿no estáis ahora con los "cuernos" de Sánchez?... váis to locos, eh?


----------



## LuisZarzal (29 Ago 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A lo mejor ahora está diciendo la verdad.



Seguro que lo está haciendo. Gente de esta calaña solo dice la verdad cuando se equívoca


----------



## hefesto (29 Ago 2021)

Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (29 Ago 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A lo mejor ahora está diciendo la verdad.



Es que yo estoy seguro de que a los supuestos seismesinos no los enseñan nunca porque son negros zaínos, y la que sí enseñan directamente tampoco es suya. Por una vez, y sin que sirva de precedente, está diciendo la verdad.

Estremecedor testimonioo gráfico:


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Ago 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Este tío se ha jodido la carrera política por no saber que por 50€ podía catar carne de muy diferentes especímenes.
> 
> En conclusión, todo padre debería mostrarle a su hijo las alternativas existentes para evitar cometer errores de calado por un calentón de bragueta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757694



No le vale al señorito, él quería a Lilith Verstrynge.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2021)

Justamente eso pienso yo.
Este tio era capaz de decir lo que fuera a sus votantes con tal de ser el lider y como la izquierda ansiaba un lider hembrista el tomo un discurso y una neolengua hembrista aunque sus actos fuesen los que han acabado siendo.

Yo eso realmente no lo veo sorprendente, un politico mintiendo y siendo un hipocrita es mas o menos lo normal. Lo verdaderamente asombroso es ver como sus votantes feministoides lo excusaban y lo justificaban en un ejercicio de tragar sapos digno del mejor fakir. El sectarismo es lo que tiene y el sectarimo en la izquierda es muy poderoso...


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (29 Ago 2021)

MAUSER dijo:


> Le ha faltado... Hijo de un terrorista del Frap



Pues sobre eso hay versiones contradictorias.

Hay quien dice que el padre en realidad sólo repartió unas octavillas, pero el hijo se hizo el importantne con la supuesta militancia antifascista del padre. Con esta versión, no es hijo de terrorista porque el padre en realidad no se atrevió, y el hijo mintió bellacamente por adquirir autoestimita.

La otra versión es que el padre sí que era del FRAP y el hijo dijo la verdad, por lo que realmente sí es hijo de terrorista y no tiene ningún derecho a quejarse de que le llamen hijo de terrorista, puesto que si su padre era del FRAP era terrorista y el hijo de un terrorista es hijo de un terrorista.

¿He dicho que él mismo aseguró ser hijo de terrorista?


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Ago 2021)

Que feminista ni que mierdas, es claramente un vividor follador...


----------



## Popuespe (29 Ago 2021)

Es lo mejor que les puede pasar.


----------



## ElMejorRaperoDeEspaña (29 Ago 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Jojojo Caballero Jedi!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757692



Totalmente maduro y underground, nada mainstream ni afecto a Hollywood, todo un antisistema y un héroe.


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Ago 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En el pecado llevara la penitencia.
> 
> Los hijos cuando sean mayores de edad e incluso antes simpatizaran y militaran en algun partido de extrema derecha. Y seguramente alcanzaran puestos de relevancia politica en esas formaciones.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



A esto venia. No solo me sorprenderia que militasen, viendo los ejemplos que tienen de padres, ES QUE NO ME SORPRENDERIA QUE FUNDASEN UNO!


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Ago 2021)

¿“DOCTOR” en ciencia política? ¿Le tocó en la tapa de un yogur?


----------



## Camaro SS (29 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿“DOCTOR” en ciencia política? ¿Le tocó en la tapa de un yogur?



Es lo que tiene que los que evaluen tu tesis sean tus propios colegas.


----------



## Rocker (29 Ago 2021)

Más vale que le cundan los polvos con la peliroja porque con esa mierda de sueldo a ver a quien conquista.


----------



## Alan__ (29 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



no es padre, es madre o quadre o nadre o ladre.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (29 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Justamente eso pienso yo.
> Este tio era capaz de decir lo que fuera a sus votantes con tal de ser el lider y como la izquierda ansiaba un lider hembrista el tomo un discurso y una neolengua hembrista aunque sus actos fuesen los que han acabado siendo.
> 
> Yo eso realmente no lo veo sorprendente, un politico mintiendo y siendo un hipocrita es mas o menos lo normal. Lo verdaderamente asombroso es ver como sus votantes feministoides lo excusaban y lo justificaban en un ejercicio de tragar sapos digno del mejor fakir. El sectarismo es lo que tiene y el sectarimo en la izquierda es muy poderoso...



Pero para hacer eso necesitas el silencio cómplice de los medios


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2021)

Ten en cuenta que si se trata de una persona de izquierda, aquí se piensa siempre lo peor de lo peor...o se inventa, en caso necesario..


----------



## Bender32 (29 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Eso es porque las mas charos sois los de Vox.Ademas pinchando en hueso con el mismo bulo ya desmentido cuando ni tendria que desmentirse,tal es el poder de sus trolls y medios.

Y es aun mas curioso teniendo en cuenta que en Vox esta lo mas monguer y opuesto a la"familia cristiana".Cogiendolos al azar son unas risas.El nini abascal, se compra casoplones sin haber currado en su vida y se casa despues de divorciarse.Muy progre.

El lilas de ortega smith,sin pareja conocida,hasta que llega a diputado y le"forzaron" a casarse.Hasta entonces no podia ni ver a una relacion sentimental.

Macareno olono.Igualmente sin pareja conocida.De hecho nadie conoce al padre de su hijo,y se especula si es madre soltera o es madre divorciada.Criada sin padre,hace lo mismo con su retoño.Hasta esos extremos llega la privacidad y el haz lo que digo,no lo que hago.

Estos perfiles llegan a ser de un partido de izquierdas,y las charos los tendrian llenos de rumores y fake news a cual mas escandalosa.Toda privacidad no existiria.

Como bien se definen,los fachas son siempre de " piensa siempre lo peor de lo peor...o se inventa, en caso necesario ".

Nada de esto sucede con los voximanos.Se respeta su privacidad.La clase de la gente normal,frente a las charos fachas.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Ago 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En el pecado llevara la penitencia.
> 
> Los hijos cuando sean mayores de edad e incluso antes simpatizaran y militaran en algun partido de extrema derecha. Y seguramente alcanzaran puestos de relevancia politica en esas formaciones.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



Si, de esa ecstrema derecha que lo basa todo en follar negros y mirar como un gitano apuñala un toro, mientras venden hasta el coño de su madre alos ñarigudos


----------



## Frysby (29 Ago 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Pero... ¿no estáis ahora con los "cuernos" de Sánchez?... váis to locos, eh?



A mi me gusta más la golfa de Abalos


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ago 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A lo mejor ahora está diciendo la verdad.



jo jo jo jo


----------



## V. Crawley (29 Ago 2021)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que los que evaluen tu tesis sean tus propios colegas.



Y que prácticamente puedas rellenar la tesis con lo que quieras, porque son todo pajas mentales que no van a ninguna parte.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ago 2021)

Podemos - ¿Aceptaríais ser la siguiente pareja sentimental de Irene Montero?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 Ago 2021)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Es que yo estoy seguro de que a los supuestos seismesinos no los enseñan nunca porque son negros zaínos, y la que sí enseñan directamente tampoco es suya. Por una vez, y sin que sirva de precedente, está diciendo la verdad.
> 
> Estremecedor testimonioo gráfico:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757807



Estos son los hijos de Pablo Iglesias?? 

Decidme qué es un error, cuidando y alimentando los hijos de un negro. 

Ja ja jaaaa


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Ago 2021)

Frysby dijo:


> A mi me gusta más la golfa de Abalos



Otro bulo... aqui váis _"de oca en oca y tiro porque me toca"_.

A ver si os dáis cuenta que a base de bulos creados por chusma pagada por "ligertádigital" como el alvise ese no váis a conseguir que "la" pepé vuelva a robar, digo... mandar otra vez. 
Lo que tenéis que hacer es salir a la calle a liárla parda pero no en contra del gobierno, sino en contra de vuestros "representantes" y que se pongan las pilas ya de una vez.


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Ago 2021)

Pablo Iglesias actualiza su biografía en la que ya no figura la palabra "padre"


Pablo Iglesias ya no incluye en su biografía en Twitter la palabra "padre" y, en cambio, presume de premios periodísticos ante su nueva etapa.




okdiario.com


----------



## CBDC (29 Ago 2021)

Pablo_Iglesias_ =/= PabloIglesias

No comprobáis ni que la cuenta sea la misma.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Es mas rapido que spirit gonzales, ahora la gente especulara quienes son los padres.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 Ago 2021)

No le dejará verlos seguro, y si se pone tonto, viogen y ya está.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Ago 2021)

¿si fueses Pablo Iglesias qué dirias de ti en tweeter?


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Ago 2021)

Pasa como el culo de sus hijos, pero se pone a llorar ante la tumba del tío abuelo que jamás conoció:







Es un psicópata con muy poca vergüenza.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

Hay opciones:

-no son suyos y lo sabe, él es estéril y ella se inseminó o hizo preñar sin decírselo. Los mellizos apuntan a recurso a la reproducción asistida.

-tienen alguna enfermedad genética y los ha abandonado (esto es muy común, los niños con problemas rara vez tienen padre , y también suele pasar que el padre aguanta un tiempo y acaba estallando y huyendo)


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



Coño.
A ver si toda la maniobra ha sido para no pagar la pensión.
Un genio.
Menuda cara se le habrá quedado a Irene.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Coño.
> A ver si toda la maniobra ha sido para no pagar la pensión.
> Un genio.
> Menuda cara se le habrá quedado a Irene.



Pues como venganza es buena idea. Ahora será un autónomo de bajos ingresos que vive de prestado en un pisazo de su amigo Jaime Robles Lobo, el catalán trucho. Pero para eso tiene que pasar algo como lo que yo creo , que los hijos no son suyos o venían con defectos y "es culpa de la familia de ella".


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ago 2021)

Si ese coño ha dejado asi al Sanson de la politica....
que se ha cortado la Koleta_Podrida y ahora va de beta....
tu imaginate que le puede hacer a un poco_follista_cronico como es el forero average.


Antes me alisto en la Blau Division... que yacer con Irina.


----------



## tocafa (29 Ago 2021)

Es un ser perverso. Como le salieron escacharrados no los quiere.
Típico ser despreciable que abandona a sus hijos discapacitados.
Seguramente los hubiera abortado si lo hubiera sabido.
En los gulag soviéticos hacían lo mismo con los niños discapacitados. Los exterminaban.


----------



## Barruno (29 Ago 2021)

MAUSER dijo:


> Le ha faltado... Hijo de un terrorista del Frap



Y un nieto de un miliciano que organizaba asesinatos.

Ahí es ná la pedazo de familia.

Paz y tal.

Hijos de Satanás.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Ago 2021)

Ser de izquierdas y sufrir alguna enfermedad mental es algo bastante frecuente... era de esperar.


----------



## Tejota (29 Ago 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si, de esa ecstrema derecha que lo basa todo en follar negros y mirar como un gitano apuñala un toro, mientras venden hasta el coño de su madre alos ñarigudos



En este caso la ideologia de partido es algo secundario. Lo principal es llevar la contraria a los padres en lo que sea. Los que tienen hijos me entienden perfectamente.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Ni siquiera estará seguro de que sean suyos,aunque con lo derroidos que dicen que los cagó la menestra,tienen muchos puntos,pobres criaturas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Ago 2021)

Frysby dijo:


> A mi me gusta más la golfa de Abalos



Andeva a parar.


----------



## 121 (29 Ago 2021)

Pienso de corazón que este tipo es un psicópata capaz de darle la espalda a los hijos y que el tener críos fue un accidente o que la Ireno le hizo el lío.
Minipunto a su favor he de decir que comprendo que huya despavorido de una relación de proveedor y visillera con la insoportable, fanática, loca y cada vez menos atractiva que tiene o tenía como pareja

Este tipo no ha "sufrido" lo que es ser padre de bebés o niños pequeños ni 30 días si los ponemos todos juntos


----------



## 121 (29 Ago 2021)

Que se sabe de la supuesta minusvalía de los dos primeros hijos? Porque eso también se decía de la princesa y al final es una persona normal


----------



## andresitozgz (29 Ago 2021)

A ver… lo del feminismo es similar por ejemplo al “madridismo” en el futbol.
Hay unos pocos que viven de ese negocio que son los “propulsores” y luego están los fans, que son los que pagan la vidorra de los arriba.

Los fans son manipulados para no cambiar de equipo y seguir las doctrinas, los impulsores cambian de club o de ideas en funcion del dinero encima de la mesa


----------



## zirick (29 Ago 2021)

No es suficiente, tiene que pagar todo el mal realizado


----------



## AMP (29 Ago 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Solto sus larvas y se desentendio de ellas , es como una cucaracha



¿Seguro que son suyas? Echenique con su carraco y la labia argentina puede ser un criptofucker. 

Aquél vídeo de "chúpame la minga, Dominga" y las risas de Montero son sospechosos.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (29 Ago 2021)

Pensaba que era perfil fake, ya que las cuentas no coinciden. Pero he ido a tuiter y he visto lo equivocado que estaba. Joder con el pableras


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Ago 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En este caso la ideologia de partido es algo secundario. Lo principal es llevar la contraria a los padres en lo que sea. Los que tienen hijos me entienden perfectamente.



Si, si se lo que estas diciendo. El problema es que eres tu el que no te enteras de lo que stoy diciendo yo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ago 2021)

xepas tiene UN PARACAIDAS DE ORO ( NIÑO BONITO DE LOS PODEROSOS) MAS POTENTE QUE EL DE todo el foro junto... es un hombre salvaje de los de antes, ni familia, ni dios, ni patria...

a tomar por el culo todo y que salga el sol por antequera, partiendo de la base de que seguro que tiene una buena pila de billetes aparcada por alguna parte, para financiar la revolucion

la verstrynja o la que sea que reciba sus empujones amorosos tiene que estar deseando que encuentre trabajo full time..

ARREGLAO!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ago 2021)

La carrera de este tipo esta dirigida desde hace muchos años. y la del milhouse tambien.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

Pues porque estaban en la órbita del PCE cuando desde Cubazuela alguien consideró útil tener una extensión en España por si podían colarse. Es un problema más bien de mal (o quizá bien poruqe el juego es doble ) hacer del CNI. 

Estas cosas en otros países se abortan con discreción, lo normal incluso en la aparentemente blandita Europa es defenderse con uñas y dientes de la injerencia extranjera. En Francia los italianos que tomaron al asalto las televisiones españolas previo soborno al PSOE habrían muerto en un "ajuste de cuentas entre mafias" que es lo que les pasa a los nacionalistas corsos y de lo que los euskonazis están advertidos si cruzan ciertas líneas.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (29 Ago 2021)

La rata con chepa a saber qué tipo de hijos le saldrán..con chepa también?


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

Probablemente por redes de conocidos fueron pasando la selección. La mafia universitaria Española es brutalmente endogamica y en el sector de la "Siensia" política, cuatro gatos. Eso sí, hay que demostrar que eres el más fanático y arrimarte bien. El hilo conductor son gente como Monedero, Viciano y uno que se ha hecho catanazi cuyo nombre no me sale ahora, un tipo grotesco que se ha puesto a tener hijos, o creer que son suyos, con 70 años.


----------



## birdland (29 Ago 2021)

Me imagino que Irene , cuando no esté viviendo de la política querrá seguir con su nivel de vida y teniendo en cuenta que es tonta , acabara en sálvame viogenizando a pablenin 

al tiempo


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ago 2021)

Yo tampoco creo que Pablo Iglesias haya sido nunca feminista, más bien todo lo contrario.

Pero le perdió la polla y permitió que el feminismo más absurdo vampirizara su proyecto y lo convirtiera en algo ridículo; para mí es el ejemplo perfecto de planchabragas que acaba pagando un precio muy caro.

Ahora, tonto no es. Y rencoroso, mucho.
No tengo ninguna duda de que él y la desequilibrada de la madre de sus hijos nos van a dar mucho entretenimiento.
Y él también debe saberlo, por eso se ha ido a Barcelona.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

La suerte es muy importante en la vida. Ya verás si sigues a todos estos de Podemos como unos cuantos acaban estrellados, otros no , claro. Pero ha sido un fenómeno extraño que ha elegido unos actores.

Ahí tienes a Verstrynge, que ha pasado de ser casi el infiltrado de CEDADE en AP a mendigar el ingreso en el PSOE y luego hacerse podemita. Pero nunca ha tocado poder y tiene cien veces más preparación que todos los podemitas juntos, es de la época en que ser Doctor y catedrático significaban algo.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ago 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Más vale que le cundan los polvos con la peliroja porque con esa mierda de sueldo a ver a quien conquista.



Claro, claro, el pobre PIT no va a tener más ingresos que esos; ha vuelto al proletariado (en el que nunca estuvo)


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ago 2021)

Yo no le considero un tonto del culo.
Al contrario. Cuando anunció su retirada pensé que sólo se iba a los cuarteles de invierno.
Lo suyo no es gestionar, sino ser el mesías. 
Y hoy para ser Dios sólo necesitas los medios de comunicación, que es para los que va a impulsarse again.


----------



## V. Crawley (29 Ago 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Y un nieto de un miliciano que organizaba asesinatos.



Que fue finalmente indultado y acabó de funcivago franquista tan tranquilo. Eso no lo cuenta el chepas, no, sólo dice que le condenaron a muerte, lo demás se lo calla, convenientemente, el muy rata traicionera.


----------



## Tons of Fear (29 Ago 2021)

Los rojos son de educar a los hijos en una comuna. Los cuernos son comunes y dan un poco igual. El coste de su degeneración es socializada.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Que fue finalmente indultado y acabó de funcivago franquista tan tranquilo. Eso no lo cuenta el chepas, no, sólo dice que le condenaron a muerte, lo demás se lo calla, convenientemente, el muy rata traicionera.



Era una especie de Elena Francis del franquismo, escribía libros explicando a la mujer cómo ser "reposo del guerrero" y esas cosas. Si que se aprecia un talento familiar para el engaño y la supervivencia a costa de no se sabe qué (se salvaría el abuelo delatando a otros , por ejemplo?).


----------



## V. Crawley (29 Ago 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> (se salvaría el abuelo delatando a otros , por ejemplo?



Seguramente. Lo que recuerdo haber leído que fueron un falangista y un cura quienes hablaron en su favor para que le conmutaran la pena de muerte por cadena perpetua. Luego quedó en 5 años y al final le dijeron "Mira, marcha de aquí" y se hizo funci. Igualito que los purgados por Stalin y los contrarrevolucionarios. Igualito.



frangelico dijo:


> Era una especie de Elena Francis del franquismo, escribía libros explicando a la mujer cómo ser "reposo del guerrero" y esas cosas.



NO ME DIGAS. Así que el heroico abuelo fusilado por Franco se dedicaba a explicar a las mujeres cómo ser oprimidas con buena cara. Qué cosas.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ago 2021)

No se trata de ser tonto o listo, sino de escrúpulos.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ago 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Me imagino que Irene , cuando no esté viviendo de la política querrá seguir con su nivel de vida y teniendo en cuenta que es tonta , acabara en sálvame viogenizando a pablenin
> 
> al tiempo



Tiene toda la pinta de que acabará allí, es la víctima perfecta para que tele5 haga caja.


----------



## V. Crawley (29 Ago 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Me imagino que Irene , cuando no esté viviendo de la política querrá seguir con su nivel de vida y teniendo en cuenta que es tonta , acabara en sálvame viogenizando a pablenin
> 
> al tiempo



Por favor SÍ. Por favor. Eso lo vería.


----------



## MITIO (29 Ago 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Pero... ¿no estáis ahora con los "cuernos" de Sánchez?... váis to locos, eh?



Ostia...
¿Viruelo "cornudo" ?

¿Ha sido Franco o Abascal ?


----------



## HaCHa (29 Ago 2021)

Patraña tras montaje y bulo tras invent, con tamaña masturbación mental obsesiva al final habéis conseguido que el coletas ya no tenga cargo alguno.

Y no sabéis cómo la habéis cagado. Porque ahora ya no tendrá que gestionar nada o que dar la cara y responder por resultados, se limitará a hacer lo que mejor hace: patear avisperos y ejercer la retórica hasta movilizar al rojerío con esa oratoria que tiene, que entre datos y agilidad supera por mucho la del 36. 

En cuanto empiece a liarla otra vez por las teles lo mismo nos arma algo peor que el 15M en pocos meses. Dos episodios lerdos de La Sexta Noche y cabe esperar un repunte brutal de la intención de voto de Podemos.

Vamos, que al coletas lo queríais en cualquier sitio menos de agente libre y de agitador. Sois tan idiotas que no os da ni para dejar que vuestros enemigos se disparen en el pie.


----------



## Gubelkian (29 Ago 2021)

No hay pruebas de que sea el padre de los niños.

Sólo tenemos la palabra de Irene que dice que lo es.


----------



## Sievert (29 Ago 2021)

Va y se cambia de cuenta, borrando la anterior con toda la sarta de disparates demagógicos de todos estos años pasados, ¿no sabrá que existe la simple y sencilla captura de pantalla? es posible, ¿no confunde a Newton con Einstein.........?


----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2021)

Un documental a medida con una cancioncita en francés...

Como dijo un día en sede judicial



> Según esas mismas fuentes, *el líder de Podemos se quejó en varias ocasiones de las consecuencias de esas protestas para sus tres hijos menores de edad, que tienen que escuchar «cómo insultan a su padre»*. Asimismo, también declaró al respecto la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, *quien también dijo sentir miedo *y aseguró, además, que la actuación de Frontera –quien grabó imágenes de la vivienda– ha alterado «las rutinas» de sus hijos, que «a veces se despiertan». Montero explicó que ella misma a veces no puede dormir bien y que eso le afecta incluso en su trabajo. De hecho, llegó a comentar que les ha alterado su modo de vida hasta el punto de que algunas amistades no quieren acudir a su domicilio por este motivo


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Ago 2021)

Bender32 dijo:


> Eso es porque las mas charos sois los de Vox.Ademas pinchando en hueso con el mismo bulo ya desmentido cuando ni tendria que desmentirse,tal es el poder de sus trolls y medios.
> 
> Y es aun mas curioso teniendo en cuenta que en Vox esta lo mas monguer y opuesto a la"familia cristiana".Cogiendolos al azar son unas risas.El nini abascal, se compra casoplones sin haber currado en su vida y se casa despues de divorciarse.Muy progre.
> 
> ...



Macarena Olona tiene novio, el padre de su hijo es un GC de 10 años menos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Ago 2021)

MITIO dijo:


> Ostia...
> ¿Viruelo "cornudo" ?
> 
> ¿Ha sido Franco o Abascal ?



No no! dice *el soplapollas el alvise *ese que viruelo se zumbaba a Dolores Delgado -creo que se llama-.
Antes, la deremierda, en todo su esplendor de bulos decía que la pobre "Lola" *se zumbaba al Juez Garzón*... el caso es poner "de puta" a una tía que tiene que ser una frígida de cojones pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer.

Se entiende l*a inquina que le tiene la deremierda* a la pobre Dolores. Fue ella quien firmó el último papel que hacía falta para *desalojar a la paca del valle los cagados*. Además, instó a hacer el desalojo por aire para que sus cuatro mamarrachos no la liásen por el camino,





y se quedasen tirados por sus mamarrachadas. Tambíen viajó en el helicóptero desde el valle hasta el cementerio sin dejar solos a los capullos de sus descendientes no sea que montasen alguna también.

En fín, *ese es el bulo de ayer y hoy* -el de que TU PRESIDENTE se fockaba a esta tía-, como lo de los supuestos cuernos de Iglesias ya no cuela, pues hay que ir inventando algo nuevo... como si a los demás nos importase algo a quien se folla cada uno! como si fuése una INMORALIDAD que nos diésemos amor libre y gratuíto, ya ves!... debería haber ORGÍAS en las plazas de cada ciudad y pueblo de nuestro país los sábados y los domingos SIN MASCARILLA!!!

*A FOLLAR TÓOOOOS!!!!*


----------



## Sievert (29 Ago 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Macarena Olona tiene novio, el padre de su hijo es un GC de 10 años menos.




Si da igual, unos son malos porque se divorcian y crean otra familia, y otros son malos (Monasterio-Espinosa) porque son demasiado tradicionales, en fin......


----------



## Perico el de los palotes (29 Ago 2021)

Su mayor castigo es que sus hijos se hagan fachas y le den matarile.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (29 Ago 2021)

Ha quitado lo de Padre porque las chortis de la universidad le van a seguir en Twitter y el hombre quiere follar. Eso es asín.


----------



## bocadRillo (29 Ago 2021)

¿Y si la irena está fecundada in vitro porque PIT, digamos, no tiene soldaditos?

¿Es que nadie va a sacar ese rumor que dice por ahí cosillas raras sobre los cromosomas de la rata chepuda?


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (29 Ago 2021)

Ya. Y que fue vicepresidente del gobierno y que ha sido el político más conflictivo de la democracia.

Pero de todo se olvida uno.

La esperanza de Ratuca-boy, que tiene la crisis de los 40, es volver a la casilla de inicio. Soltero con piso propio con programa de TV-Radio rancio a más no poder y follando con chortinas.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

bocadRillo dijo:


> ¿Y si la irena está fecundada in vitro porque PIT, digamos, no tiene soldaditos?



Yo tengo muy cerca a alguien que vive, y muy bien, de esto, y la verdad es que es mucho más común de lo que se cree. Más o menos uno de cada seis hombres no puede. Pero casi nadie lo cuenta si ha tenido que recurrir a ello, una cosa es hablar vagamente de "tratamiento" y otra reconocer eso en público, que para un español es peor que gritar en público que tiene micropene y un CI de 65.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2021)

Os presento a un catalan con pedigrí y como no,, de la raza superior y con sus ocho apellidos catalanes y todo :

Pau Esglésies Colau Puigdemont Junqueras Mas Pujol Guardiola y Beethoven .


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2021)

Qué pasa? Los feministas no se divorcian?  

Se ha separao de verdad? Me alegro por él, ya era hora. De todas formas hasta que no lo vea en el Hola o el Semana y le hagan un reportaje a la Irene rodeada de crios sobre su "nueva vida" no me lo creo.   Hace un par de días el dijo que no.


----------



## derepen (29 Ago 2021)

¿Y la pobre Irene? Ver a tus hijos como se les va curvando la espalda, ha de ser terrorifico.


----------



## ashe (29 Ago 2021)

Con lo fácil que sería hacer una prueba de adn para saber la verdad...

Solo necesitas venderte y que te elijan, como el que echa un curriculum... y cuanto mas mauseabundo mas posibilidades


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ago 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En el pecado llevara la penitencia.
> 
> Los hijos cuando sean mayores de edad e incluso antes simpatizaran y militaran en algun partido de extrema derecha. *Y seguramente alcanzaran puestos de relevancia politica en esas formaciones.*
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



sin duda, la casta es la casta.
me pondre a las ordenes del hijo del chepas.


----------



## hortera (29 Ago 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En el pecado llevara la penitencia.
> 
> Los hijos cuando sean mayores de edad e incluso antes simpatizaran y militaran en algun partido de extrema derecha. Y seguramente alcanzaran puestos de relevancia politica en esas formaciones.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



estate seguro de que renegarán de él.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

Es que importa mucho a sueldo de quién esté la clase judicial. Hay quien sabe manejarla mejor y otros peor, un 20% de jueces está por enchufe y todos sus ascensos los pilotan políticos. Puede que al monstruo lombrosiano le salga gratis, sí. Pero a veces ocurren accidentes y la cosa se complica. A otro lombrosiano de la época de ZP que quiso optar a la sucesión le amenazaron con su mierda y le dejaron retirarse tranquilo. En general la mayoría de los que roban, que son muchos, acaban impunes, a alguno le toca la mala suerte de ser elegido para montar un escándalo.


----------



## Evangelion (29 Ago 2021)

¿Pero son suyos?....
Pdta para Paco de delitos telemáticos..." me refiero a que si son del ministerio de educación como dijo la exministra Celaa"


----------



## Yuyuy (29 Ago 2021)

Ya se está tuneando el perfil para volver al follaquismo


----------



## DarkNight (29 Ago 2021)

Y la pregunta es... Y si Pablo realmente no es el padre de los niños? Acaso lo sabemos?
Lo que sí sabemos es que ella le saco el dinero, el ministerio y la casa.


----------



## basura_inmunda (29 Ago 2021)

Es brutal.

Parece de libro.

A cuanto ascendera la paga que le da la mujera?


----------



## kikoseis (29 Ago 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Este tío se ha jodido la carrera política por no saber que por 50€ podía catar carne de muy diferentes especímenes.
> 
> En conclusión, todo padre debería mostrarle a su hijo las alternativas existentes para evitar cometer errores de calado por un calentón de bragueta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757694



Un poco la historia de Sansón y Dalila.
Solo que en este caso el corte de coleta fue posterior.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (29 Ago 2021)

ya no pone que es proficiency el lamepollas braguetainquieta del chavismo?


----------



## kikoseis (29 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



Bueno, interesante. 
No he visto a los mass media repitiendo 24x7 que ha renunciado a los 5000.

La verdad muy pocos políticos hacen esto.
Este personaje es un poco blanco y negro, Ying y Yang. Tiene sus cosas buenas y malas.

En fin, curiosidades de la vida. Levantas un partido en tiempo récord y rompiendo todo lo establecido, y sucumbes ante una Dalila que te hace perder a tus amigos y perder la relevancia al final, por tragar sapos con los que no estás de acuerdo (lease los nuevos temas de la neoizquierda, despreciando a los tradicionales: feminismo supremacista, inmigración no limits, independentismos egoístas, etc etc.


----------



## Alcazar (29 Ago 2021)

La palabra padre es políticamente incorrecta para la izquierda por sus claras connotaciones heteropatriarcales (en neolengua progre se ha eliminado del lenguaje administrativo por "progenitor diferente a la madre"), así que probablemente la haya quitado de su perfil por eso.


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2021)

Pero se ha separao o no?

No lo sigo especialmente. Hace un par de días el dijo que no en una entrevista. Veo que aquí decis que si y pregunto. No es que me interese especialmente, pero ya que sale el tema pregunto. Sin más ...


----------



## Coviban (29 Ago 2021)

Quita lo de padre pero pone que el retrasado de Vallín le llamó jedi.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (29 Ago 2021)

Las ratas nunca han destacado por sus sentimientos paternos. Se reproducen y ya.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> La palabra padre es políticamente incorrecta para la izquierda por sus claras connotaciones heteropatriarcales (en neolengua progre se ha eliminado del lenguaje administrativo por "progenitor diferente a la madre"), así que probablemente la haya quitado de su perfil por eso.



Son imbéciles estos progres hasta con el uso del idioma. Porque "progenitor" ya exige que sea el genitor, es decir, el que entrega carga genética. Así que en casos de adopción o utilización de gametos ajenos por una o dos de las partes, es absurdo hablar de progenitor. En cambio padre es un concepto más amplio y que jurídicamente durante milenios contempla la ausencia de parentesco genético. Pero de donde no hay....

A partir de esto, por ejemplo, si un señor mediante prueba de ADN demuestra carecer de parentesco genético con su descendiente, inmediatamente debería ser excluido de las obligaciones contraídas en tanto que "progenitor". Como metan la zarpa en el CC para cambiar esto, va a ser curioso. Porque gente que no es hija del que cree ser su padre hay quien calcula que puede ser el 6-7%. Millones de herencias y alimentos para "hijos" pueden estar en el aire.


----------



## Alcazar (29 Ago 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Son imbéciles estos progres hasta con el uso del idioma. Porque "progenitor" ya exige que sea el genitor, es decir, el que entrega carga genética. Así que en casos de adopción o utilización de gametos ajenos por una o dos de las partes, es absurdo hablar de progenitor. En cambio padre es un concepto más amplio y que jurídicamente durante milenios contempla la ausencia de parentesco genético. Pero de donde no hay....



Ya pero padre es la raiz de patriarcado, que es la nueva némesis del progresismo feminista moderno, así que dentro de esa enfermiza e irracional ideología tiene sentido que consideren que hay que banear esa palabra del lenguaje.


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Bueno, interesante.
> No he visto a los mass media repitiendo 24x7 que ha renunciado a los 5000.
> 
> La verdad muy pocos políticos hacen esto.
> ...



Ah vale .... que estabas debajo la cama escuchando como le convencía y sabes todo eso de primera mano ..... La mala, la que lo ha echao a perder, era ella ....


----------



## Sergey Vodka (29 Ago 2021)

Puede ser que Echenique sea su verdadero padre ...


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2021)

El problema de Pablo es que pensó que se le podía quitar el hueso al perro con votos. A pesar de su formación en ciencias sociales y sus doctorados, en realidad era un jóven ingenuo e idealista. Supongo que habrá aprendido que para quitarle el hueso al perro hace falta un garrote del doce. Supongo también que no tiene puñeteras ganas de coger el puto garrote y prefiere una vida tranquila entre sus libros y las cosas que le gustan. Así que ha hecho lo que hace un tio honesto y honrado: me voy y me dedico a mis cosas, que me gustan mucho más que estar todo el puto dia en esa jaula de grillos peleando, desmintiendo bulos y contestando tonterías para nada. Si su ambición de verdad era cambiar las cosas en este pais, construir un pais mejor y más decente, y yo no dudo que así era, ha tenido que ser muy frustrante y desagradable la etapa con el PSOE. A eso le sumas el bombardeo de la caverna , constante y machacón durante 5 años, y tenía que estar hasta los mismisimos cojones de todo ....

Si de paso se libra de la parienta mejor que mejor, bingo completo.   Empezar de cero y dejar esta etapa atrás ....


----------



## Carles Lòpes (29 Ago 2021)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Puede ser que Echenique sea su verdadero padre ...



Todo cuadra


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2021)

Si, eso ya lo sabía. Pero eso no implica automáticamente que se haya separado. Eso quiere decir solamente que no le apetece andar yendo y viendo todos los días de Madrid a Barcelona. De hecho le entrevistaron en la radio esa en la que va a colaborar y dijo que no.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Ago 2021)

ESTA SALIENDO CON OTRA AHORA



CON ESTA CON UNA GORRA DE LA CAJA RURAL 







MAS QUE 



*MAKE VACCINE MANUFACTURERS LIABLE AGAIN*


DIRECTAMENTE : COLGARLOS DE FAROLAS O DARLES MATARILE

Y LUEGO DECLARARLOS TAN CULPABLES COMO SON

LOS JUICIOS ESTAN PESANDOS PARA QUE LOS CULPABLES CON DINERO O PODER SE MARCHEN POR LA PUERTA
​








EyesOnQ on Gab: ''


EyesOnQ on Gab: ''




gab.com













GOOGLE y La Plandemia: Google posee el 12 por ciento de Vaccitech Ltd una empresa de biotecnología que co-inventó la vacuna AstraZeneca.


https://noticiasporelmundo.com/noticias/google-informa-al-gobierno-australiano-de-una-campana-mundial-de-mil-millones-de-dolares-para-censurar-la-desinformacion-de-covid-19/ https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaccitech https://www.vaccitech.co.uk/ El senador australiano Malcolm Roberts preguntó en...




www.burbuja.info











⚡⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣SARS-CoV2☣ (II)


Recuerdo una peli serie B de los 70, una epidemia se extendia por el mundo, el presidente de USA le pregunta a su secretario "¿Que les están poniendo a las fuerzas de seguridad para que se mantengan en pie?" "un cocktail de vacunas".... Hoy me he dado cuenta como desde hace unos 5 o 6 años (y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ago 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Jojojo Caballero Jedi!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757692



JEDIpollas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Ago 2021)

IGLESIAS ES JAPONES


SE IRA AL JAPON PRONTO


A CASARSE CON LA HIJA DEL SHOGUN


*POR ESO NO SE HA VACUNADO CON TU
*
*GILIPOLLAS*










*LA QUINTA COLUMNA

DIRECTO RAPIDO SOBRE LO DE*

*JAPON

Y LAS VACUNAS MODERNA CON PARTICULAS CONTAMINANTES*

​


a mutual agreement of the mutually determined and mutually determined principles is necessary​​​​






​
many lawyers think that they are above the law​4734​2778​463​



*LOTE DE VACUNAS DEVUELTAS POR JAPON DE MODERNA ROVI*
*300 4734*
*solo he mirado uno par DIVERTIDAS*










Gematria Calculator for 4734


Gematria Calculator for 4734 Meaning of 4734 In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org









BOOOMM! Los Japos están moscas. Bloquean más vacunas de Moderna en Japón tras hallar nuevas impurezas


Allí tampoco, los han visto a simple vista .... Triste todo esto. Aqui ni miran siquiera. Esperemos que tampoco las agiten y la ponzoña se quede abajo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2021)

No, no tiene nada que ver con eso. Anguita era su antítesis en cuanto a discrección y le hicieron exactamente lo mismo. No como a este porque no había twitter ni Indas, pero el machaque en los medios de Madrid y en las televisiones fue brutal también. Hicieron de él una caricatura grotesca.

El problema no es ese. El problema es la idea, el modelo de pais que tenían los dos. El problema es que el perro no quiere soltar el hueso y cuando ve peligro pone la máquina de enmerdar en marcha y recurre a todos los medios, muchos de ellos ilegales, para evitar sorpresas. Pero bueno .... la gente les compra esa mercancía .... habrá que hacer lo mismo que Pablo: dedicarnos a nuestras cosas y que le den por culo al mundo ..... (esta vez no me rio)


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Ago 2021)

un mierdas antes, ahora, y mañana


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Ago 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Pasa como el culo de sus hijos, pero se pone a llorar ante la tumba del tío abuelo que jamás conoció:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueno... llorar lo que se dice llorar...


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (29 Ago 2021)

Me ahorro un comentario fuerte que iba a hacer respecto a sus hijos. No tienen la culpa del capricho de sus progenitores. En una palabra, ABORTO. Todo dicho y a buen entendedor y tal.


----------



## PalPueblo (29 Ago 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En el pecado llevara la penitencia.
> 
> Los hijos cuando sean mayores de edad e incluso antes simpatizaran y militaran en algun partido de extrema derecha. Y seguramente alcanzaran puestos de relevancia politica en esas formaciones.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



Anda como el abuelo.


----------



## XRL (29 Ago 2021)

los 3 hijos han salido asi?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ago 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Que fue finalmente indultado y acabó de funcivago franquista tan tranquilo. Eso no lo cuenta el chepas, no, sólo dice que le condenaron a muerte, lo demás se lo calla, convenientemente, el muy rata traicionera.



indultado tras escribir una carta no sé si a franco o algún ministro besando culos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ago 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay opciones:
> 
> -no son suyos y lo sabe, él es estéril y ella se inseminó o hizo preñar sin decírselo. Los mellizos apuntan a recurso a la reproducción asistida.
> 
> -tienen alguna enfermedad genética y los ha abandonado (esto es muy común, los niños con problemas rara vez tienen padre , y también suele pasar que el padre aguanta un tiempo y acaba estallando y huyendo)



Hay hilos de esa época donde se habla bastante del tema. Ya entonces se apuntaba que NO salían las cuentas. Que por la época en que Irene se había quedado preñada en teoría la pareja había roto. Pero oh milagro de pronto se queda embarazada y vuelven. No recuerdo los detalles, pero me remito a lo dicho. Burbuja cada vez se parece más a un archivo periodístico donde estas cosas se comentan en su momento hasta la extenuación.

Por otro lado creo también recordar que los críos fueron prematuros extremos. O quizás no, no lo sé. En todo caso si lo fueron no es raro que muchos de ellos terminen arrastrando secuelas. A saber.


----------



## Manteka (30 Ago 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A lo mejor ahora está diciendo la verdad.



Un kolega que estaba en Podemos me dijo una vez, medio en serio, que sospechaban que el padre de los niñes era ECHEMINGA, y que por eso salieron como salieron.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ago 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Va y se cambia de cuenta, borrando la anterior con toda la sarta de disparates demagógicos de todos estos años pasados, ¿no sabrá que existe la simple y sencilla captura de pantalla? es posible, ¿no confunde a Newton con Einstein.........?




Existen capturas de pantalla y el archivo de Internet, entre otros...

Aquí tenéis sus tuit de su anterior cuenta (hasta que los borren):


*


https://web.archive.org/web/20200102193500/https://twitter.com/Pablo_Iglesias_


*


----------



## Brigit (30 Ago 2021)

Pues nada, buscando su twitter me acabo de enterar de que me ha bloqueado. Nunca le hablé. Pero me debió oler el asco que me da.

En fin, vaya personaje. Ahora va de profesional.


----------



## gpm (30 Ago 2021)

Bender32 dijo:


> Eso es porque las mas charos sois los de Vox.Ademas pinchando en hueso con el mismo bulo ya desmentido cuando ni tendria que desmentirse,tal es el poder de sus trolls y medios.
> 
> Y es aun mas curioso teniendo en cuenta que en Vox esta lo mas monguer y opuesto a la"familia cristiana".Cogiendolos al azar son unas risas.El nini abascal, se compra casoplones sin haber currado en su vida y se casa despues de divorciarse.Muy progre.
> 
> ...





Mira el nivel cultural de Macarena Olona o el resto de mujeres de VOX y lo comparas con Irene Iglesias, su amiga Ione Belarra o la niñera asistenta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Ago 2021)

Ha cagado tres hijos y ahora los abandona cual zurullos malolientes.


----------



## Brigit (30 Ago 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> No no! dice *el soplapollas el alvise *ese que viruelo se zumbaba a Dolores Delgado -creo que se llama-.
> Antes, la deremierda, en todo su esplendor de bulos decía que la pobre "Lola" *se zumbaba al Juez Garzón*... el caso es poner "de puta" a una tía que tiene que ser una frígida de cojones pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer.
> 
> Se entiende l*a inquina que le tiene la deremierda* a la pobre Dolores. Fue ella quien firmó el último papel que hacía falta para *desalojar a la paca del valle los cagados*. Además, instó a hacer el desalojo por aire para que sus cuatro mamarrachos no la liásen por el camino,
> ...



De ayer mismo:








Baltasar Garzón y Dolores Delgado se dejan ver en la rapa de Sabucedo


La pareja estuvo acompañada por el exjefe de la Udyco, Enrique León, y por los padres de la influencer Ana Soria, pareja actual de Enrique Ponce



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Ederto (30 Ago 2021)

lo de que solo cobre 800 euros suena a maniobra para no pasar la pensión... Luego habrá una sociedad por ahí que cobre el resto, con un administrador de paja, y ya irá sacando con la visa de empresa según le venga bien.


----------



## Brigit (30 Ago 2021)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Existen capturas de pantalla y el archivo de Internet, entre otros...
> 
> Aquí tenéis sus tuit de su anterior cuenta (hasta que los borren):
> 
> ...



Pero eso termina a principios de 2020 ¿Y los del último año? Había dejado de hablar en Twitter en mayo de este año. Ni pío desde entonces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ago 2021)

DALILA MONTERO


Los filisteos, enemigos de Israel, se dirigieron a Dalila para descubrir el secreto de la fuerza de Sansón. Tres veces preguntó Dalila a Sansón el secreto de su fuerza y tres veces él le dio una respuesta falsa, una mentira. A la cuarta le dio la auténtica razón (que no se cortaba el pelo en cumplimiento de un voto a Dios) y Dalila le traicionó con sus enemigos.

Algunos consideran que una de las falsas respuestas dadas por Sansón (que su fuerza le abandonaría si su pelo no estaba entretejido en un tejido) es una reminiscencia del arcano arte femenino del hilado, que también es inherente a los mitos de Penélope, Circe y Aracne.









Dalila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lego. (30 Ago 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> c
> Patraña tras montaje y bulo tras invent, con tamaña masturbación mental obsesiva al final habéis conseguido que el coletas ya no tenga cargo alguno.
> 
> Y no sabéis cómo la habéis cagado. Porque ahora ya no tendrá que gestionar nada o que dar la cara y responder por resultados, se limitará a hacer lo que mejor hace: patear avisperos y ejercer la retórica hasta movilizar al rojerío con esa oratoria que tiene, que entre datos y agilidad supera por mucho la del 36.
> ...



vaya ocurrencia. El koletas en sus mejores tiempos convencía al 20% y el resto entre la indiferencia y las carcajadas. Y ahora que ya ha demostrado en la práctica el buen gobierno, paz y bienestar que predica, serían 20% de vergüenza ajena y el resto todos descojonándonos de risa.

Ese tío está gafado, amortizado y ya no vale ni para hacer reír. Y eso de que es un gran orador...  .


----------



## SPQR (30 Ago 2021)

Sí que se ha empoderado, la rata chepuda.

La crisis de los 40, o que echa de menos esperar a las alumnas en el baño para un refresco.


----------



## arandel (30 Ago 2021)

Él no se ha largado. Fue la otra que le dijo que se fuese. Piénsalo bien ya tenía ministerio para cobrar pasta, rodearse de amiguis que le hagan la pelota, le traigan tartas y dejen el coche calentito para ella. Para que quiere a pit si le ha sacado todo lo que le podía sacar?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 Ago 2021)

Viogenizado en cero coma.


----------



## jolu (30 Ago 2021)

Igual han tenido que hacer analítica genética para tratar a los gusanos, y se ha confirmado que lo gusanos no son suyos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



Mentir, preñar y huir.


----------



## Santolin (30 Ago 2021)

Caballero jedi pone. Que tío más patético, en todo caso sería la rata de las tortugas ninja


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Ago 2021)

Pues como los de Michael Jackson


----------



## Apretrujillos (30 Ago 2021)

A dar la turra a la ColaCau


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2021)

Tiene TODO que aprender el Caballero Jedi de mierda este


----------



## OvEr0n (30 Ago 2021)

Todos los rojos son iguales. Daros cuenta que basicamente son gentuza que usa una ideologia para conseguir todo aquello que no son capaces de conseguir por meritos propios dada su mediocridad y envidia. Lease dinero, follar, estatus, etc. Todos los jerarcas rojos tienen un hilera de concubinas, hijos y deberes no cumplidos a sus espaldas. Es una ideologia en la que se basan muchos criminales para blanquear sus incompetencias y fechorias.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Ago 2021)

Y si resultase que la rata con chepa se hizo la vasectomia hace 10 años? 
Pues a la Montere, no me importaría echarle un grumo a pelo. Pero calladita ella, que no estoy para turras cuando penetro vagina.


----------



## max power (30 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿“DOCTOR” en ciencia política? ¿Le tocó en la tapa de un yogur?



Ciencia política

Menudo oxímoron


----------



## Benedicto Camela (30 Ago 2021)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Que feminista ni que mierdas, es claramente un vividor follador...



Bueno, es al tipo de hombre que no le da ascos una feminista y por lo tanto, al que pueden aspirar.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



Tenia entendido que la paguita de exvicepresidente no se extingue por tener otro contrato. No creo que lo haya hecho. Incluso con la paguita Irena gana muchisimo mas que el (sueldaco+dietas+gastos de representacion+sobres del partido). Podria ir a un contencioso de paternofiliales tranquilamente que le tocaria pagar casi nada. El marron es que dos de los niños requieren atenciones constantes.... aunque ya tienen a una niñera gratis para eso.


----------



## Ederto (30 Ago 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tenia entendido que la paguita de exvicepresidente no se extingue por tener otro contrato. No creo que lo haya hecho. Incluso con la paguita Irena gana muchisimo mas que el (sueldaco+dietas+gastos de representacion+sobres del partido). Podria ir a un contencioso de paternofiliales tranquilamente que le tocaria pagar casi nada. El marron es que dos de los niños requieren atenciones constantes.... aunque ya tienen a una niñera gratis para eso.



Vete a saber, conociendo a la Irena de cerca sabrá que si han acabado a malas se la va a liar sí o sí. Lo de vivir de 800 euros no se explica de otro modo. 800 en nómina y el resto en un sobre con billetes pequeños, numeración no consecutiva, sin marcar.

Lo cierto es que con el pastel que le ha dejado, y tal como la ha dejado, por un chocho más prieto, la Irena tiene que estar como para con tomate.

No le envidio al chepas cuando tenga que llamar para algo a la socia.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (30 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



¿Que se puede esperar de semejante imbécil, y su pandilla de acólitos?

Pues eso... estos cretinos ponen "padre" para fardar.... Pero dicen que la Custodia Compartida es una forma de agresión hacia la mujer.

Eso sí... para las mascotas, sí que hay que tener Custodia Compartida.

Son unos putos mierdas. Pero peor que estos cretinos, son los que les votan. Me voy a parar aqui, que me enciendo.


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Ago 2021)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Pues sobre eso hay versiones contradictorias.
> 
> Hay quien dice que el padre en realidad sólo repartió unas octavillas, pero el hijo se hizo el importantne con la supuesta militancia antifascista del padre. Con esta versión, no es hijo de terrorista porque el padre en realidad no se atrevió, y el hijo mintió bellacamente por adquirir autoestimita.
> 
> ...



Eso es precisamente lo más maricón, cobarde y bajo que se puede caer:

Estar en una organización terrorista, "pero matar no, que me pueden hacer daño, si eso que lo hagan otros y yo doy apoyo".


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo más maricón, cobarde y bajo que se puede caer:
> 
> Estar en una organización terrorista, "pero matar no, que me pueden hacer daño, si eso que lo hagan otros y yo doy apoyo".



Si repartieras octavillas con el logotipo de ETA, conocieras a gente de ETA e hicieras la actividad que conviene a ETA, serías miembro de ETA. Hay unos pocos en la carcel por el unico delito de pertenencia a banda armada, sin tener conocimiento directo de los asesinatos y han sido procesados por la ley antiterrorista, ergo son terroristas, y si si eres su hijo, eres hijo de un terrorista. Que aprietes el gatillo o no no exime de responsabilidad.


----------



## Estepa (30 Ago 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues como venganza es buena idea. Ahora será un autónomo de bajos ingresos que vive de prestado en un pisazo de su amigo Jaime Robles Lobo, el catalán trucho. Pero para eso tiene que pasar algo como lo que yo creo , que los hijos no son suyos o venían con defectos y "es culpa de la familia de ella".



Pero qué venganza? no seré yo quien defienda a Irene pero este se habrá largado solito buscando volver a su vida de soltero




tocafa dijo:


> Es un ser perverso. Como le salieron escacharrados no los quiere.
> Típico ser despreciable que abandona a sus hijos discapacitados.
> Seguramente los hubiera abortado si lo hubiera sabido.
> En los gulag soviéticos hacían lo mismo con los niños discapacitados. Los exterminaban.



Imagino que los dos primeros están malos siendo tan prematuros, han tenido luego un tercero ¿ese también está malo?.



EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Ni siquiera estará seguro de que sean suyos,aunque con lo derroidos que dicen que los cagó la menestra,tienen muchos puntos,pobres criaturas.



Creo recordar que murió el padre de ella durante el embarazo, además de otros disgustos que se llevaría... 
La verdad que me da hasta pena Irene montero, es tonta de remate, pensando que lo de Tania Sanchez no le iba a pasar a ella después y buscando el posicionadito a toda costa pese a ser un degenerado, en fin.
Está claro que cuando defiende a las maltratadas le pone pasión... 

Estos son nuestros "líderes", una tía machacada por el padre de sus hijos, y un NO-padre degenerado.


----------



## DUDH (30 Ago 2021)

Ahora es doctor el borjamari


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Ago 2021)

Forma parte de la agenda de la subnormalidad, apartado neolengua, sustituir padre y madre por progenitor, progenitora, progenitore.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2021)

Buena disgresión. Añado que a Irene le conviene no joder mucho a Pablo, porque ella esta ahi por lo que esta y por quien esta. Pablo en Podemos es de todo menos un militante de base, y el dia que Irene empiece a joderle con quejitas y lloritos la desbanca del ministerio via Pedro y del partido en dos llamadas de telefono.... y a su amiguita Ione Be-vaga tambien se la lleva por delante. El que tenga a la niña pija Lilith y su absoluta nadería existencial en el comite ejecutivo es muestra de que todo esta atado y bien atado. Le habria valido con una webcam, pero poner a Lilith ahi es un mensaje de que el macho manda y ahi sigue.



Ederto dijo:


> Vete a saber, conociendo a la Irena de cerca sabrá que si han acabado a malas se la va a liar sí o sí. Lo de vivir de 800 euros no se explica de otro modo. 800 en nómina y el resto en un sobre con billetes pequeños, numeración no consecutiva, sin marcar.
> 
> Lo cierto es que con el pastel que le ha dejado, y tal como la ha dejado, por un chocho más prieto, la Irena tiene que estar como para con tomate.
> 
> No le envidio al chepas cuando tenga que llamar para algo a la socia.



Aunque como TDS_LCS tampoco hay que aferrarse demasiado a que Irene actue con lógica y frialdad.... igual le da la ventolera y hace saltar todo por los aires así salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

No te engañes. PIT se ha destruido él solo.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Estepa dijo:


> *Pero qué venganza? no seré yo quien defienda a Irene pero este se habrá largado solito buscando volver a su vida de soltero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin tener pruebas de nada y haciendo conjeturas a mí la verdad que toda la lenta huida que ha hecho PIT me hace imaginarme a la Montero en plan "o te piras o te jodo la vida"


----------



## Estepa (30 Ago 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Sin tener pruebas de nada y haciendo conjeturas a mí la verdad que toda la lenta huida que ha hecho PIT me hace imaginarme a la Montero en plan "o te piras o te jodo la vida"



Para nada me lo imagino yo así, ha aguantado carros y carretas y si por ella fuera los aguantaría toda la vida, el que se ha pirado es él.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Estepa dijo:


> Para nada me lo imagino yo así, ha aguantado carros y carretas y si por ella fuera los aguantaría toda la vida, el que se ha pirado es él.



Pues ha sido la huida más farragosa que he visto en mi vida.

1. Se empieza a comentar que PIT se folla a Lilith.
2. Se empieza a comentar que PIT e Irene no viven juntos.
3. PIT dimite de la vicepresidencia y se presenta a las elecciones madrileñas (WTF) nombra lideresas o lideras a Belarra y a la Yoli pasando de la chocho.
4. PIT es barrido por el suelo por Ayusita y de repente se da cuenta de que no le gusta la política (después de haber obtenido las mejores condiciones hipotecarias de la historia y a saber lo que habrá embolsado).
5. PIT se da cuenta también de que no le gusta llevar coleta ni la Madrid que tanto creía amar así que cambia su aspecto y su entorno.


----------



## Phoenician (30 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Será que ha descubierto... Qué no son suyos... Jajajaja!


----------



## Vengerberg (30 Ago 2021)

Si es que son todos iguales en estos "perfiles" de Twitter. Tenía lo de "padre" como la "médica y madre": saben muy bien que entre el rojerío perroflauta lumpen sin ningún tipo de criterio económico o político el sentimentalismo cursi y empalagoso gana votos. Cuando no es el feminismo te sacan a los perritos y gatitos o a los pobrecitos inmigrantes llorando entre los brazos de las voluntarias, y cuando no, tiran de ser papás y mamás. Y no olviden a las que votan a Pedrito porque es muy guapo y muy feminista.

Queda fatal decirlo, pero si lo piensas detenidamente, habría sido mejor que la mujer española hubiera seguido sin poder votar.


----------



## Johnsons (30 Ago 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Caballero Jedi LoL!!!!



El verdadero héroe de la trilogía original era Moff Tarkin. Hasta Vader le obedecía más que al emperador


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Ago 2021)

Brigit dijo:


> De ayer mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está claro que mientras trabajaban juntos hubo roce y eso ha acabado haciéndo que se arrejunten ya de viejos. Lo uqe se rumoreaba desde hace décadas era que* ella estaba coladita DESDE SIEMPRE por los huesos del juez* y... a base de esperar, al final lo consiguió PERO! ¿quién sabe si zumbaban como avejas en los juzgados o en los despachos?... pues eso, lo saben ellos y por supuesto lo niegan por la sencilla razón de que tienen su familia de antes con sus hijos y todo.

Lo que si que está claro es que el tan alvise ese os miente descaradamente al insinuar que Delgado se trajinaba al viruelo ... que se trajinase a Garzón... "puede ser" -quien sabe- pero al viruelo... VENGA YA!!!!


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

NADIE que maneje el cotarro feminista es feminista.


----------



## Estepa (30 Ago 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Pues ha sido la huida más farragosa que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> 1. Se empieza a comentar que PIT se folla a Lilith.
> 2. Se empieza a comentar que PIT e Irene no viven juntos.
> ...



Pero los puntos 3 en adelante no tienen que ver con Irene. Desde que lo pusieron a cargo de las residencias de ancianos, le estaban haciendo el lio para luego chantajearlo. 
Y ahora le darán un buen puesto en la tv o en algún lado, eso será parte del pacto.


----------



## ingeniata (30 Ago 2021)

aunque en este floro obviamente no nos guste este personaje tironucable, barrancolanzable y motosierrable, PIT es un alfa, grande PIT


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Pues sobre eso hay versiones contradictorias.
> 
> Hay quien dice que el padre en realidad sólo repartió unas octavillas, pero el hijo se hizo el importantne con la supuesta militancia antifascista del padre. Con esta versión, no es hijo de terrorista porque el padre en realidad no se atrevió, y el hijo mintió bellacamente por adquirir autoestimita.
> 
> ...



El padre era un pringao, un mierda sin cojones ni cabeza, uno de esos que aprovechan los grupos terroristas para hacer tareas menores, lo de repartir octavillas es cierto. 

ETA tenía un montón de imbéciles como el padre de la rata que le contaban a cualquiera que quisiera escuchar que pertenecían a "la organización".


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



¡No te lo crees ni tú!


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Yo no le considero un tonto del culo.
> Al contrario. Cuando anunció su retirada pensé que sólo se iba a los cuarteles de invierno.
> Lo suyo no es gestionar, sino ser el mesías.
> Y hoy para ser Dios sólo necesitas los medios de comunicación, que es para los que va a impulsarse again.



Se pasó de frenada (como muchos psicópatas), está más quemado que la oreja de Niki Lauda, que dé gracias si ha encontrado alguna mierda para poder seguir "trabajando" y que rece para que nunca le quiten la escolta, porque el día que no la lleve le van a reventar en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Patraña tras montaje y bulo tras invent, con tamaña masturbación mental obsesiva al final habéis conseguido que el coletas ya no tenga cargo alguno.
> 
> Y no sabéis cómo la habéis cagado. Porque ahora ya no tendrá que gestionar nada o que dar la cara y responder por resultados, se limitará a hacer lo que mejor hace: patear avisperos y ejercer la retórica hasta movilizar al rojerío con esa oratoria que tiene, que entre datos y agilidad supera por mucho la del 36.
> 
> ...



Pásame un poco de eso que te metes que yo también quiero.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



yo creo que aquí está la clave.... no es tonto el chepas XD.


----------



## Don Redondón (30 Ago 2021)

padre y jardinero debería haber puesto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Me imagino que Irene , cuando no esté viviendo de la política querrá seguir con su nivel de vida y teniendo en cuenta que es tonta , acabara en sálvame viogenizando a pablenin
> 
> al tiempo





V. Crawley dijo:


> Por favor SÍ. Por favor. Eso lo vería.



Puffff se convertiría en el programa más visto de la historia de la televisión en España.

¿Lo dudáis?


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

Ni hembristas ni feministas, no son nada, no tienen ideología, son psicópatas que usan herramientas de ingeniería social para manipular a la población, las principales son el feminismo, la calentología, el multiculturalismo y el LGTBI.


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

Jamás puede haber consenso con quien sólo se dedica a dividir. No puedes llegar a consensos con quien predica la tolerancia pero en cuanto discrepas te señala y te aísla socialmente. Si criticas la calentología eres un contaminador, si criticas el feminismo eres un machista opresor, si criticas el LGTBI eres un homófobo/tránsfobo, si criticas la multiracialidad eres un racista.

No se puede consensuar nada con un psicópata.

En el contexto actual no hay palabra más tramposa que "consenso".


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Sí, sí, pero no me ha convencido para nada.

Yo te he dado la mía.


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Ago 2021)

Yo lo escuché hace mucho de pasada , en una tertulia de tv, cuando salió de la ecografía, comentaron que a Irene se la veia muy contenta y el otro con cara de oler mierda.

Obviamente no le presté atención ya que tenía la tele puesta de fondo, aunque se me quedó en la memoria el comentario, y mira por donde sale esto ahora

(También se comentó en su momento que los hijos eran In Vitro)


----------



## Furymundo (30 Ago 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Bueno, interesante.
> No he visto a los mass media repitiendo 24x7 que ha renunciado a los 5000.
> 
> La verdad muy pocos políticos hacen esto.
> ...


----------



## frangelico (30 Ago 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Bueno, interesante.
> No he visto a los mass media repitiendo 24x7 que ha renunciado a los 5000.
> 
> La verdad muy pocos políticos hacen esto.
> ...



Bueno, en España los partidos los levanta y los tira la televisión, ser uno de los países más paletos de Europa tiene esas cosas. La operación Podemos tiene aspecto de venir de Cuba , que es el cerebro de toda esta basura, y sólo en un pais tan paleto podría haber prendido. En Portugal estas cosas no las toleran. Luego lo que no sabemos todavía es cómo fue capturado por el sistema y digerido/domesticado, pero el origen es la compra de apoyos mediáticos por parte del populismo latinoamericano, algo que, ya digo, en cualquier país civilizado no habría alcanzado más allá de una cierta cuota marginal como tienen en Francia diversos partidos basura anclados en los años 30. En cualquier país serio se tiene claro que los medios, con una población que bordea el analfabetismo, son estratégicos, y se mira muy bien quién los domina y es muy raro que se tolere a extranjeros o aventureros de dudosa lealtad. En España se fabrica la Sexta con dinero público sin límite en tiempos de ZP y ya se tiene una poderosa cabeza de puente


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

La izquierda sólo transmite mensajes de división, de exclusión: calentología, LGTBI, multiculturalismo y feminismo. Todo ideología sectaria que se usa para aborregar al simpatizante y señalar al discrepante.

La derecha no hace nada de esas cosas, son tan imbéciles que ni siquiera dan la batalla como es debido a toda esa porquería. 

¿PP más a la derecha? El PP continuó absolutamente todas las políticas de ingeniería social de Zapatero.


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Ago 2021)

Hombre, cuando sales de la ecografía de tu hijo y va todo bien lo lógico es estar contento, no con cara de oler mierda.

Y lo se porque tengo 2 retoños.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ago 2021)

Brigit dijo:


> Pero eso termina a principios de 2020 ¿Y los del último año? Había dejado de hablar en Twitter en mayo de este año. Ni pío desde entonces.



Si te mueves, haciendo clic en línea de barras, puedes verlos casi todos, incluso los que ha borrado. Puedes ver cómo era su cabecera, etc. Pero, en general, hay maneras más fáciles.

A ver... Lo que ha hecho PIT ha sido cambiarse el nombre de usuario, la descripción y la cabecera, pero* ha mantenido la misma cuenta con el nuevo nombre de usuario*, mantiene seguidores, tuits, etc. Así que *yendo a su cuenta actual *puedes ver lo que ha mantenido de la "antigua", que es casi todo.

En todo caso para ver todos los tuits que mantiene, busca en twitter: *from*(dos puntos, sin espacios)*pabloiglesias* Dale a *Recientes* y te salen ordenados.

*


https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3APabloIglesias&src=typed_query&f=live


*
Hasta este tuit de agosto, el último tuit que he encontrado es del 4 de mayo (está en Respuestas):


----------



## SIEN (30 Ago 2021)

La madre siempre es cierta. Sobre el padre....., siempre puede sobrevolar alguna sombra. 
Igual él ya sabe algo que nosotros ignoramos.... todavía.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Ago 2021)

el exvicepresi, es la imagen de mucho onvres hezpañoles.
Es la confirmacion de muchas de nuestras teorias.
nos regocijamos sabiendo que tenemos la verdad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2021)

Pues no, era para que le cupiese lo de "Caballero Jedi".


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2021)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Si te mueves, haciendo clic en línea de barras, puedes verlos casi todos, incluso los que ha borrado. Puedes ver cómo era su cabecera, etc. Pero, en general, hay maneras más fáciles.
> 
> A ver... Lo que ha hecho PIT ha sido cambiarse el nombre de usuario, la descripción y la cabecera, pero* ha mantenido la misma cuenta con el nuevo nombre de usuario*, mantiene seguidores, tuits, etc. Así que *yendo a su cuenta actual *puedes ver lo que ha mantenido de la "antigua", que es casi todo.
> 
> ...



Le encanta contestar a sartencitas de buen ver jaja. Dentro de poco enchufada en algún lao.

(No sin antes unos buenos LEFAZOS en su cara o tetas).


----------



## n_flamel (30 Ago 2021)

Es un ejemplo perfecto de un inmaduro de la generación memocrática.


----------



## Johnsons (30 Ago 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, en España los partidos los levanta y los tira la televisión, ser uno de los países más paletos de Europa tiene esas cosas. La operación Podemos tiene aspecto de venir de Cuba , que es el cerebro de toda esta basura, y sólo en un pais tan paleto podría haber prendido. En Portugal estas cosas no las toleran. Luego lo que no sabemos todavía es cómo fue capturado por el sistema y digerido/domesticado, pero el origen es la compra de apoyos mediáticos por parte del populismo latinoamericano, algo que, ya digo, en cualquier país civilizado no habría alcanzado más allá de una cierta cuota marginal como tienen en Francia diversos partidos basura anclados en los años 30. En cualquier país serio se tiene claro que los medios, con una población que bordea el analfabetismo, son estratégicos, y se mira muy bien quién los domina y es muy raro que se tolere a extranjeros o aventureros de dudosa lealtad. En España se fabrica la Sexta con dinero público sin límite en tiempos de ZP y ya se tiene una poderosa cabeza de puente



Si y No.

El claro origen de Podemos fue el 15M. Y cualquier burbujo de bien sabe que aquello no fue más que una maniobra más del CNI con otros grupos supranacionales para crear una válvula despresurizadora que le permitiera al R78 mantener el status quo con algún que otro nuevo actor en el teatrillo.

Por entonces se temia el estallido de la ciudadanía.

Ahora se ha demostrado claramente que la ciudadanía es subnormal y ya no existe dicho temor. 

Hablando de Zp, desde entonces hasta ahora se ha cumplido el ciclo de subversión señalado por Benzemov. Los tiempos, los hechos y los resultados encajan perfectamente.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ago 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Me imagino que Irene , cuando no esté viviendo de la política querrá seguir con su nivel de vida y teniendo en cuenta que es tonta , acabara en sálvame viogenizando a pablenin
> 
> al tiempo



Ojala lo veamos más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Ago 2021)

Al reves tambien es apolicable a la izquierda.
Si España es un hez porque media España lo alienta y lo permite y la otra mitad no hace nada.
Ningun pais es perfecto y este menos que ninguno... pero has nacido en buen pais, que te ha dado muchas cosas, y solo por eso hay que quererlo y respetarlo... y hacer todo lo posible por mejorarlo. Y la izquierda no quiere saber nada de eso, que se federalice y despues vemos.. eso es a lo mas que llegan.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Ago 2021)

Shy dijo:


> La izquierda sólo transmite mensajes de división, de exclusión: calentología, LGTBI, multiculturalismo y feminismo. Todo ideología sectaria que se usa para aborregar al simpatizante y señalar al discrepante.
> 
> La derecha no hace nada de esas cosas, son tan imbéciles que ni siquiera dan la batalla como es debido a toda esa porquería.
> 
> ...



Son imbeciles no, son complices.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Ago 2021)

Puteros, tiparracos que abandonan a sus hijos, narcisistas,.... Menudos elementos votan los progres de mierda.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

Hombre, es que mi opinión ha sido sobre PIT (el tema del hilo) y la tuya ha sido "Sí, pues Pagascal esto y lo otro..." así que poco no, más bien nada que decir.


----------



## kelden (30 Ago 2021)

No entiendes de que va este hilo. Lo primero que hay que decir es que no tenemos ni puta idea de la situación sentimental de Pablo e Irene. Y ahora al tema. Si se trata de dejar a Pablo como un cabrón, pablo ha abandonado a sus hijos. Si se trata de ridiculizarlo, a pablo lo han echao de casa.

El problema es que esta gente quiere que Pablo sea todo lo negativo en cualquier aspecto y todo a la vez y eso es imposible. 

En cualquier caso, si se ha divorciado, divorciarse no es abandonar a los hijos. Y si lo han echao .... pues eso lo han echao ...


----------



## kelden (30 Ago 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Puteros, *tiparracos que abandonan a sus hijos*, narcisistas,.... Menudos elementos votan los progres de mierda.



Pero si decis que lo han echao de casa ....


----------



## kelden (30 Ago 2021)

Johnsons dijo:


> Si y No.
> 
> El claro origen de Podemos fue el 15M. *Y cualquier burbujo de bien sabe que aquello no fue más que una maniobra más del CNI* con otros grupos supranacionales para crear una válvula despresurizadora que le permitiera al R78 mantener el status quo con algún que otro nuevo actor en el teatrillo.




Y tambien sabe que la vacuna lleva grafeno cuántico 5G ... Y que la prueba de que le tangaron las elecciones a Trump están en unos servidores en Frankfurt ..... Si es que no se os escapa nada .... dios que gente más lista!! Qué sería del mundo sin vosotros?


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2021)

Cosas de psicópatas, esa es la caradura moral de la gente que dirige el país.


----------



## Max Aub (30 Ago 2021)

hefesto dijo:


> Algo que pasa desapercibido,ha renunciado al sueldo de 5000 euros y ahora oficialmente gana 800 e al mes,ella gana 100.000 anuales a la hora de la pension practicamente no pagara nada,



No, si de gilipollas no tiene un pelo el mierda este. Y luego a cobrar del Roures en B.


----------



## kelden (30 Ago 2021)

Venga no me jodas .... el que se divorcia es un golfo? Oye ... yo llevo dos y no me considero ningún golfo. Si no congenias, no congenias. Para eso está la ley, para que no te amargues la vida de por vida, valga la redundancia ...

A ver si nos vamos a volver como los yankis que si te divorcias ya no haces carrera política ...


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Ago 2021)

"Contra Franco vivíamos mejor" ¿te suena ésta frase?

Pues es lo mismo, siempre hay que tener un monigote al que desviar los golpes. Puro humo


----------



## kelden (30 Ago 2021)

Te lo compro. Pablo es honesto, trabajador, inteligente y bastante bocazas, lo que le resta "sensatez". De 4 tiene 3 y tu acabas votando a uno que tiene, como mucho, 2 (Pedro es trabajador y sensato en el sentido de no pisar charcos y pasar de perfil por los problemas. No lo veo un tio honesto y de inteligencia, la justa, un tio normal) .... No lo entiendo.

Aun asi te digo que si Pedro se presentara con el programa de Podemos, le votaría. A mi, salvo impresentable del 12 tipo Ayuso o Abascal, no me importa demasiado el candidato.


----------



## t_chip (30 Ago 2021)

917 dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si se trata de una persona de izquierda, aquí se piensa siempre lo peor de lo peor...o se inventa, en caso necesario..



Creo que ya has equivocado, esto no es un círculo de podemos.

Por cierto, lo de "ciudagramos" y la foto trucada de Albert Rivera con cara de colocado no lo puso a qui la derecha precisamente.


Taluego payaso.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (30 Ago 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Otro bulo... aqui váis _"de oca en oca y tiro porque me toca"_.
> 
> A ver si os dáis cuenta que a base de bulos creados por chusma pagada por "ligertádigital" como el alvise ese no váis a conseguir que "la" pepé vuelva a robar, digo... mandar otra vez.
> Lo que tenéis que hacer es salir a la calle a liárla parda pero no en contra del gobierno, sino en contra de vuestros "representantes" y que se pongan las pilas ya de una vez.



Sois tan extremadamente incompetentes y tan malas personas que con que la derecha esté en el gobierno ocupando el espacio físico para que no lo ocupeis vosotros ya hace una excelente labor, sin importar lo que robe, que además siempre es menos de lo que robais vosotros.

Hazte un ERE a mi salud, y con lo que saques te compras un casoplon.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Ago 2021)

Lo que argumento es lo contrario de lo que expones. El que va de dios por la vida eres TU.


----------



## birdland (30 Ago 2021)

Joder 
Pablo es un impresentable, como todos los líderes de la izquierda… pero no por separarse , o casarse o que haga lo que le salga de los huecos y sea coherente con lo que diga . Cosa que nunca ha sido 

Y la Irene tiene la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima . Y encima va de feminista cuando ha llegado al gobierno ( tiene cojones ) por follarse a un tipo …. Un tipo que decía que ana botella había llegado a la alcaldía por ser ser mujer de Aznar 

todo muy normal


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2021)

Te vuelvo a decir que el "consenso" no es más que una trampa para señalar al que no piensa como un puto progre. La igualdad entre hombres y mujeres está garantizada por ley desde antes de que nacieran tiparracas como Ireno así que NO HAY NADA QUE CONSENSUAR, el feminismo no existe, sólo hay hembrismo.


No rechazar símbolos que unen no es politizar, politizar es precisamente rechazar esos símbolos porque significan unidad, la izquierda no propone absolutamente nada que no signifique división. Y quien ha obligado al rey a firmar un indulto vergonzoso ha sido la izquierda, quien primero politiza al rey y después se lo cargará en cuanto pueda será la izquierda.

Quien pacta con quien es heredero de 30 años de terrorismo o con los responsables de pasarse la ley por los cojones e intentar dar un golpe de estado es un traidor, eso es una cuestión objetiva, no es opinable. Y pretendéis retorcer la realidad para hacer creer (ya sólo a los más imbéciles de la sociedad) que quien no acepte eso es un intolerante o que no es demócrata. Habéis tensado tanto la cuerda, vuestro mensaje es tan ridículo y tan absurdo que ya sólo lo compran los mas lerdos. Jamás como hoy en día ha habido un detector de imbéciles tan exacto como la dirección del voto del sujeto.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Ago 2021)

Creo que le gustaría la azotaria hasta que sangrase. 
Ahora es un beta pardillo, hasta lo ha largado de casa co. 
Quien está en galapagar?, tremendo títere


----------



## Johnsons (30 Ago 2021)

kelden dijo:


> Y tambien sabe que la vacuna lleva grafeno cuántico 5G ... Y que la prueba de que le tangaron las elecciones a Trump están en unos servidores en Frankfurt ..... Si es que no se os escapa nada .... dios que gente más lista!! Qué sería del mundo sin vosotros?



Pues nada chaval, a votar a BOX para que salve España la re-industrialice y seamos de nuevo ocatva potencia  

ah! seme olvidaba, por supuesto con paguitas para toda familia española de ocho apellidos


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

No. La respuesta no venía a cuento porque 2. (te lo señaló en negrita)

*1.* Iglesias se ha hecho odiar tanto que ni los rojos le quieren y esa es la cuestión. Que no se ha ido. Es evidente para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente que le han echado primero todos los votantes de España y finalmente los de Madrid, luego ya podemos especular sobre si Ireno ha presionado también, que yo creo que sí pero son solo conjeturas...

*2. *Este hilo *trata sobre Iglesias siendo un hipócrita por vez 500 *así que no, que Abascal lleve toda su vida en política no viene a cuento, ni los bandazos de Arrimadas, ni el poco carisma de Casado, ni las mentiras de Sánchez.

Todo eso es off topic y lo tuyo ha sido un "y tú más" en toda regla.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Ago 2021)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo compro. Pablo es honesto, trabajador, inteligente y bastante bocazas, lo que le resta "sensatez". De 4 tiene 3 y tu acabas votando a uno que tiene, como mucho, 2 (Pedro es trabajador y sensato en el sentido de no pisar charcos y pasar de perfil por los problemas. No lo veo un tio honesto y de inteligencia, la justa, un tio normal) .... No lo entiendo.
> 
> Aun asi te digo que si Pedro se presentara con el programa de Podemos, le votaría. A mi, salvo impresentable del 12 tipo Ayuso o Abascal, no me importa demasiado el candidato.



Vamos, que no te importa que la gente sea impresentable, mentirosa y corrupta si son de izquierdas.

Nivelazo


----------



## Brigit (30 Ago 2021)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Si te mueves, haciendo clic en línea de barras, puedes verlos casi todos, incluso los que ha borrado. Puedes ver cómo era su cabecera, etc. Pero, en general, hay maneras más fáciles.
> 
> A ver... Lo que ha hecho PIT ha sido cambiarse el nombre de usuario, la descripción y la cabecera, pero* ha mantenido la misma cuenta con el nuevo nombre de usuario*, mantiene seguidores, tuits, etc. Así que *yendo a su cuenta actual *puedes ver lo que ha mantenido de la "antigua", que es casi todo.
> 
> ...



Entendido. Muchas gracias por la explicación


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

Shy dijo:


> La izquierda sólo transmite mensajes de división, de exclusión: calentología, LGTBI, multiculturalismo y feminismo. Todo ideología sectaria que se usa para aborregar al simpatizante y señalar al discrepante.
> 
> La derecha no hace nada de esas cosas, son tan imbéciles que ni siquiera dan la batalla como es debido a toda esa porquería.
> 
> ¿PP más a la derecha? El PP continuó absolutamente todas las políticas de ingeniería social de Zapatero.







> _"Soy homófobo contra el movimiento feminista que ha estao financiao desde la reacción, desde la fundación Rockefeller y desde el capital. Soy homófobo contra ese sentimiento de apartheid que han creao los homosexuales. Soy homófobo contra el gueto de Chueca. Soy homófobo contra los guetos de San Francisco. Soy homófobo contra las leyes que rigen este país de violencia de género, que están dictadas absolutamente desde el feminismo más radical y más irracional que existe en el planeta. Y soy homófobo contra un país que abraza la homosexualidad como algo natural, que no lo es. Es decir, el día que los hijos nazcan por el ano, entonces a lo mejor dejo de ser homófobo"_












Jorge Javier abandona el plató por Coto


Coto Matamoros consiguió sentarse en el polígrafo. Tras un paso más que polémico por El Deluxe, el ex colaborador de Crónicas Marcianas provocó que




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Shy (31 Ago 2021)

Hace 40 años que es ilegal pagar menos a una mujer que a un hombre por el mismo trabajo, no me cuentes tu vida, anda. La brecha salarial es un puto invento para lerdos acríticos.
¿Te digo quien tiene la mayoría de los accidentes en fábricas, en el campo, colgados a 100 metros limpiando cristales o colocando aires acondicionados? 
Pues que los acepten, cual es el puto problema.
Fuente: tus cojones morenos
La misma fuente.
No. Lo que sea el rey no importa, no tiene ninguna influencia. 
No han dado ninguna espalda al terrorismo, se están cobrando su colaboración en el 11M con réditos políticos. 
Sí, hace 15 años el independentismo era del 25%, hoy es algo más del 40%, con cárcel, multas y un 155 aplicado a saco en 10 años se le acaba la tontería a todo el mundo.
Sois todo eso que dices, efectivamente.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## Shy (31 Ago 2021)

Las horas extras, el B y las horas trabajadas le ocurre a cualquier trabajador, no sólo a mujeres. Y lo que diga cualquier sindicato o la CEOE NO VALE NI PARA TOMAR POR CULO porque no representan ni a los trabajadores ni a los empresarios, son sólo chiringitos subvencionados a la orden de la izquierda.


Siguiendo tu lógica un trabajo está feminizado (el que te conviene) y otro masculinizado (el que te conviene), vamos, que una tía no se cuelgue de una fachada a limpiar cristales es culpa del empresario, ¿y que acaparen todos los charotrabajos también es culpa de los empresarios?, ¿o no?, ¿o esto ya es mérito de la mujer? ¿Que a una tía le sea mucho más fácil acceder a un trabajo en comercio, administración, sanidad o educación también es culpa del empresario? 

Te lo he dicho hace rato, vuestros argumentos sólo los compran los más imbéciles de la sociedad.

¿Obligada?  Anda vete a tomar por culo, conozco un montón de españolas que no saben ni freír un puto huevo, y tienen hijos. Sí, el empresario prefiere a hombres, por eso en todos los sitios que te he dicho antes hay muchos más tías que tíos ¿No te cansas de decir paridas?

Pues claro que no tiene importancia si es de izquierdas o derechas, el problema es que no entiendes lo que el rey representa ni cual es su cometido. Igual que no entiendes del resto de cosas de las que estás hablando, te limitas a repetir consignas y eres incapaz de razonar.

Conozco el PV mejor que tú 40 veces, ETA no ha renunciado a las armas (tienen un montón de zulos en el monte) ni a la lucha armada, y su brazo político Bildu (antes Batasuna) tampoco. Estamos en un parón porque después del 11M se les dio categoría política y poder real (dinero), que es lo que siempre habían querido. Bildu sigue haciendo homenajes a terroristas y jamás han condenado el terrorismo. El PSOE, por la cuenta que le trae, lleva 17 años blanqueando a ETA y a Bildu

Ha crecido porque tanto PP como PSOE están pringados hasta el culo de toda la corrupción y el robo de Cataluña y les han permitido adoctrinar en escuelas, televisión, radio, etc. El problema de Cataluña se resume en una palabra: robar. Una élite de políticos y empresarios lleva robando 40, siempre envueltos en la bandera y alborotando los sentimientos de una masa de imbéciles con la que juegan. Y aún así los nacionalistas no llegan ni a la mitad de la población. El problema de Cataluña es que una puta élite gobierna en contra de la mitad de la gente.


No hables en plural, ni todos los vascos ni todos los catalanes son independentistas, paletazo. Los que no se sientan españoles que se piren de España, están en su derecho, lo de apropiarse de una parte del territorio español es otra cosa.


----------



## frangelico (31 Ago 2021)

Tengo ese informe y es ridículo. Esta hecho de encargo y se nota , no explica la metodología.

En cambio he tenido en mis manos varios de grandes empresas españolas, que suman cientos de miles de empleados. Y desglosan al céntimo la corrección por jornada, turnicidad, peligrosidad, penosidad, horas extra,.etc. llegan a "brechas" residuales de 1-2% que no son fáciles de explicar y suelen encontrarse en la retribución variable del personal de ventas y los salarios y bonus en la dirección, donde sí hay una media algo mayor en hombres a igual antigüedad y otros conceptos, pero en dirección es difícil hacer cuentas claras porque una misma empresa en idéntico escalón de dirección tiene gente que cobra 300 y 500k, incluso a veces queda vacante un puesto de 500k y el sustituto entra con 350 o fichan a uno de fuera por 600.

En las AAPP la brecha es por definición cero absoluto y en general en toda empresa con categorías rígidas lo mismo
Ese Informe es tan risible que trae esta ridícula gráfica:






Dicen que la brecha está "ajustada" y luego reconocen que casi toda ellas se da en las otras compensaciones, que precisamente son aquellas en las que hay visibles desequilibrios , pero debidos a que las mujeres no quieren horas extra, reducen jornada, no trabajan un sábado ni con una pistola en la nuca, escapan de tareas duras o peligrosas.... es curioso que alguien en PWC haya hecho esa mierda cuando de ellos mismos y de otras similares he leído yo informes de las grandes del IBEX muy bien trabajados. Bueno, tiene cierta lógica porque para un trabajo general no hay datos buenos mientras que las empresas los han hecho con su gasto de personal de 2019 contado al céntimo.


----------



## Shy (31 Ago 2021)

Uuuuy sí, es bien sabido que las consultoras son inmunes a presiones políticas 

¿Recuerdas ENRON?

Los trabajos no están ni feminizados ni masculinizados, esos son términos políticos, unos trabajos los hacen mejor unos individuos que otros y ya, independientemente de que sean mujeres u hombres. ¿Sabes cual es el detallito? Que a un hombre le es prácticamente imposible entrar en determinados sitios a pesar de ser igual o más válido que una mujer pero a una mujer se la discrimina positivamente para que pueda entrar en sitios donde es igual que un hombre, no mejor, y también donde es claramente inferior a un hombre (bomberos, Ejército, policía).

LA DISCRIMINACIÓN EXISTE, EN FAVOR DE LA MUJER.

Sigue siendo cosa de mujeres porque las mujeres ASÍ LO ELÍGEN DE MANERA VOLUNTARÍA, cosa que una hembrista (o tú mismo) sois incapaces de procesar.

Exacto, majete, los datos son tozudos, hoy día existe una discriminación positiva EN FAVOR DE LA MUJER.


El desempleo es más alto en mujeres que en hombres porque las mujeres eligen no trabajar en número más elevado que hombres. Básicamente porque una mujer media se puede permitir no trabajar y un hombre medio no. Eso es un privilegio, no una discriminación. ¿Para cuando un estudio sobre familias donde la proveedora sea la mujer?

Porque son indultos que no tienen ninguna base ni razón (aparte de permitir que el psicópata de La Moncloa siga allí unos meses más), porque van en contra del criterio de TS. ¿Hace falta que te diga semejante obviedad?

La realidad social del país vasco es la que te he explicado antes, los malos eran los que hacían de aquello un sitio invivible y son los que han ganado. Ahora son los que gestionan las redes clientelares, los chiringuitos, los medios de comunicación Y CANTIDADES INGENTES DE PASTA, eso no es tranquilidad, eso es resignación de los que no piensan así y no se pueden largar.

Chavalote, que las concesiones a Cataluña, las cesiones injustificables, comenzaron en los 80 no en 2012, de hecho todo todo se inicia con la no encarcelación de Pujol por el caso Banca Catalana.

En PV puede que sean mayoría, por poco, en Cataluña por los cojones van a ser mayoría.

Los nacidos allí tienen derecho a pensar como les salga de los huevos, a no sentirse españoles o a sentirse helicóptero Apache, lo que prefieran, no pasa nada, nadie impide que se piren. Lo que sí se les va a impedir es que se apropien de un territorio de todos.


----------



## Shy (31 Ago 2021)

Te recuerdo que PwC es la fusión de Price Waterhouse y Coopers and Lybrand , esta última tuvo que desaparecer después del escandalazo de ENRON. Las auditoras son coprruptibles y el rollo de aportar informes a la carta ya no cuela. ¿De qué mierdas vale un informe encargado por una organización pagada por el gobierno y fabricado por una consultora que absorbió a otra que era un fiasco para seguir haciendo lo mismo?

Por cierto, en este hilo ya te han desmontado esa puta mierda de informe.

"Masculinizado" y "feminizado" es un invento ideológico, hablar en esos términos SÍ QUE ES INVENTAR, en cambio hablar de trabajo en términos de individuos no. Habláis en esos términos porque vuestra estrategia básica es la colectivización, sólo sabéis dividir, enfrentar, meter a la gente en grupitos para decirles cómo tienen que pensar. Si todavía no te has dado cuenta de eso el que no sabe eres tú, y si lo sabes y aún así lo defiendes es porque eres un hijo de puta. 

O tonto o hijo de puta, quedo a la espera de tu respuesta.

De la discriminación positiva es precisamente de lo que estamos hablando porque en eso consiste el hembrismo de los cojones. Sólo en eso.

Claro que sí, guapi, todas las familias son como tú dices, todos los tíos son machirulos opresores 

Exacto, es un debate político inventado por el marxismo cultural, un debate fundamentado en negar realidades, que saca conclusiones ideológicas de las cosas y retuerce la realidad de manera ridícula para que encaje en esas conclusiones.

La parida que me sueltas no tiene nada que ver con lo que te he dicho, te lo repito: una mujer random se puede permitir el privilegio de no trabajar y un hombre random no. Y ese privilegio que la mujer puede ejercer libremente no tiene nada que ver con vosotros, de hecho las mujeres lo pueden hacer A PESAR DE VOSOTROS, si pudiérais prohibiríais el derecho de una mujer a quedarse en su casa cuidando de sus hijos. Igual que queréis prohibir la prostitución y no respetáis que miles de mujeres elijan esa opción libremente. Quedarse de ama de casa es heteropatriarcado y currar de puta es trata de blancas, ¿verdad? Sois unos putos tarados.

Una mierda va a haber mucha gente de acuerdo, sólo lo están los que se benefician, incluso a los más rojos les rechina este tema, y en cualquier caso, también hay mucha gente (millones) que piensa que a una mujer infiel hay que lapidarla en público, ¿que haya mucha gente de acuerdo con algo legitima ese algo? 


El rey sabe perfectamente lo que hay detrás del indulto y es de todo menos legal, por eso lo hizo forzado, si hubiera tenido huevos se hubiera negado pero no los tuvo, este ha sido su 23F. Se ha recurrido y ya veremos que dice la sentencia, en cualquier caso a los fanáticos como tú os dará igual lo que diga.

¿Mi opinión? El informe del TS analiza uno a uno los supuestos de los indultos y los desmonta todos. Eso no es mi opinión, lerdo.

Justo eso digo. ETA y PNV, que siempre fueron de la mano, ya sabes lo de agitar el árbol y recoger las nueces.

Que compares todos esas cosas con una organización terrorista que ha matado a mil personas sólo demuestra lo tarado y lo hijo de puta que eres, chaval.

El suflé se baja apagando el horno, nunca ha habido voluntad de apagar el horno. ¿Qué pasó en el PV cuando se ilegalizó Batasuna? Absolutamente nada, todos los "analistas" decían que iba a haber un conflicto civil pero no pasó una mierda aparte de que ETA perdió apoyo social y estaba acabada. Hasta el 11M, la llegada a la presidencia de Zapatero y el comienzo del pago de los favores recibidos ETA estaba, literalmente, muerta. 

Respecto a lo que a ti te salga de los huevos. Yo te hablo de sociedad, de una sociedad (la catalana) que tiene unos políticos que gobiernan en contra de más de la mitad de la población, de eso te hablo.

Pregúntale a ellos si son o no españoles, ¿a mí que me cuentas? Yo no obligo a nadie a ser español, el que no se sienta así se puede pirar, esto no es Cuba. Lo que no voy a permitir, ni yo ni millones como yo, es que se queden con una parte del territorio que es de todos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ago 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Te recuerdo que PwC es la fusión de Price Waterhouse y Coopers and Lybrand , esta última tuvo que desaparecer después del escandalazo de ENRON. Las auditoras son coprruptibles y el rollo de aportar informes a la carta ya no cuela. ¿De qué mierdas vale un informe encargado por una organización pagada por el gobierno y fabricado por una consultora que absorbió a otra que era un fiasco para seguir haciendo lo mismo?
> 
> Por cierto, en este hilo ya te han desmontado esa puta mierda de informe.
> 
> ...





CLEMENCIA SHY!


----------



## frangelico (31 Ago 2021)

Pero entonces que hagan un plan específico para mujeres con hijos y carrera profesional con proyección, que es un grupo definido y pequeño. Lo que no se puede es andar, como una juez retrasada de Las Palmas, eliminando una categoría con la excusa de que "son hombres y ganan mas" sin atender al hecho de que trabajaban de noche.

Y como ya más de 1/3 se las mujeres no sabe lo que es tener hijos ni tiene interés en saberlo...

Otra cosa que nunca se pregunta nadie es por qué en sanidad o educación arrasan ellas y en trabajos penosos sólo hay hombres , dirán que es a igual mérito, pero ¿y si las pruebas selectivas, que no son ciegas, contienen sesgos a favor de ellas? Por lo menos que lo investiguen. 
Es delicado jugar con esas cosas, si vives de lanzar campañas de terror porque 80 mujeres al año son asesinadas por sus parejas, ¿qué pasa con los 600 hombres muertos en el trabajo o los 2000 y pico hombres sobre 3000 suicidios anuales? De esos hasta se reirán las modernas feministas
Si España llega a estar como Finlandia nos montan una guerra civil.


----------



## Shy (31 Ago 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> CLEMENCIA SHY!



Con esta gentuza jamás


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Ago 2021)

Qué argumentos has dado tú? Que he usado la palabra más y he cambiado de tema y por eso puedes hablar de fútbol? Que eso es como todo y que aquí estoy porque he venido?

Rojos y sus rojadas


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Ago 2021)

Emmm no. 

Lo primero porque es off topic, te lo repito aunque veo que ni explicándotelo con peras y con manzanas, este hilo va de Iglesias y su hipocresía.

Lo segundo porque es mentira y de prueba te pongo por ejemplo la que cuando Podemos ha obtenido resultados electorales favorables en cualquier CA o a nivel nacional Abascal no ha dado una rueda de prensa llamando a una alerta antirojos llamando a colectivos a liarla en la calle.

Tú y yo tenemos opiniones distintas, hasta ahí todo bien. El problema es que para fundamentar la tuya mientes como buen rojo que eres.

PD:


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Sep 2021)

A ver que el hilo va del Chepas...
HAzte uno de Pagascal.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Sep 2021)

Hombre un tio que habla de politizar el dolor ajeno, va de macho alfa...
y luego llora como una maricona  nenaza porque va a los sitios y 
hasta Frente Obrero le escrachea... pues un pelin pequeñin pequeñin si 
que es hipocrita.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Sep 2021)

Oyes igual se ha hecho las pruebas geneticas y no son suyos.
Igual los pitufos no tienen chepa y ni siquiera hace falta la prueba.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Sep 2021)

Pero como te voy a poner un ejemplo de una acción equivalente que no ha hecho?

Ya en serio, eres tonto?


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Sep 2021)

Definitivamente eres tonto a las 2, a las 3 y dudo que haya una hora en que no seas tonto.

Yo no niego que se llamen cosas entre ellos pero...

Llamar a alguien algo no es lo mismo que hacer un llamamiento a tus hordas de subnormales (como tú) para salir a liarla cuando no te gustan unos resultados electorales.

No te voy a preguntar si lo entiendes ya, porque a estas alturas solo hay dos opciones:

Estás en el grupito de retrasados de Dabuti y Xicomalo O estás en el grupito de sectarios de Dabuti y Xicomalo


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2021)

- ¿Y papá dónde está? 

- Fue a por tabaco a Barcelona hace 15 años.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (2 Sep 2021)

Normal, el propio gobierno se ha saltado la constitución por la torera con Estados de alarma ya confirmados ilegales por el Constitucional y debería de estar al completo, del presidente al último ministro, en la cárcel.

Y qué tiene de mentira la última afirmación?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ago 2022)

PIT-orreo


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Me parece perfecto que lo haya borrado.

Poner padre o madre en el perfil de twitter=detector de hijedelagranputa


----------

